# First smoke



## TheWolfMan (May 21, 2020)

Hi all,

Thought I would join this forum as I've been meaning to get into smoking for quite some time. However, in the UK it is harder to get the right cuts so I've always put it off. Now I've found a butcher who can supply the meat I'm ready to go! I've managed to get my hands on an incredibly over priced USDA packer cut coming in at 5kg, approx 11lbs.
I've been searching the forums but I can't find a definitive guide. I'm sure it would be there but having trouble finding absolute beginner instructions. Would anybody be kind enough to point me in the right direction? I'll be cooking on a very basic cheap smoker / grill (https://www.barbequick.com/grillguide/product/bar-be-quick-smoker-grill-barbecue/), once I've found my feet and am competent I'll sort that out! If there is a real basic guide though I'd appreciate it. Basically covering what goes into the rub, how to keep the temp up etc for someone who has never smoked before. There is a festival here called meatopia I go to every year and this year of course its cancelled, so this will be my attempt at my own festival this weekend!


----------



## RichGTS (May 21, 2020)

I dont have the beginners guide but once you get it trimmed up and ready to go  rub it down and get it on at 225F.
For beef I like to keep my rubs on the savory side and I like to avoid adding sugars.
I use salt / pepper / onion powder / garlic powder and some type of chili powder.


----------



## rjob (May 21, 2020)

Try the link below, great read by Gary s






						How Long to Cook Brisket    Or    Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule
					

It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets This should help and useful     How Long to Cook Brisket                                                                                                                   Or...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## fivetricks (May 21, 2020)

I would love to know what "an incredibly over priced" brisket goes for in the UK! Lol


----------



## Winterrider (May 21, 2020)

Welcome, and good luck. The search forum is full of helpful information also.


----------



## kruizer (May 21, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## TheWolfMan (May 21, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I would love to know what "an incredibly over priced" brisket goes for in the UK! Lol


Well I paid £70 ($86) for it and I saw in Walmart the same thing would cost around $27. Hoping it’s worth it!


----------



## TheWolfMan (May 21, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> I dont have the beginners guide but once you get it trimmed up and ready to go  rub it down and get it on at 225F.
> For beef I like to keep my rubs on the savory side and I like to avoid adding sugars.
> I use salt / pepper / onion powder / garlic powder and some type of chili powder.


I think I might go with this, I like the idea of keeping it nice and simple to start with.


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 21, 2020)

TheWolfMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I would join this forum as I've been meaning to get into smoking for quite some time. However, in the UK it is harder to get the right cuts so I've always put it off. Now I've found a butcher who can supply the meat I'm ready to go! I've managed to get my hands on an incredibly over priced USDA packer cut coming in at 5kg, approx 11lbs.
> I've been searching the forums but I can't find a definitive guide. I'm sure it would be there but having trouble finding absolute beginner instructions. Would anybody be kind enough to point me in the right direction? I'll be cooking on a very basic cheap smoker / grill (https://www.barbequick.com/grillguide/product/bar-be-quick-smoker-grill-barbecue/), once I've found my feet and am competent I'll sort that out! If there is a real basic guide though I'd appreciate it. Basically covering what goes into the rub, how to keep the temp up etc for someone who has never smoked before. There is a festival here called meatopia I go to every year and this year of course its cancelled, so this will be my attempt at my own festival this weekend!


Welcome! There is tons of good infromation on here as well as a lot of good youtube channels that walk you through a smoke as well! Just search up something like "Smoking a birsket for beginners"


----------



## TheWolfMan (May 22, 2020)

So looking around I see some post about brining the brisket overnight. Is this something you guys would recommend?


----------



## phatbac (May 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forums from North Carolina! 
once you get brisket down or want to practice smoking on cheaper cuts or different things there is a recipe site Smoking-Meat.com and a newsletter that gives recipes you can try (step by step). or search or ask for help. there is a 5 day ecourse that is available too.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------

